# Jumbo Garlic...



## SNPiccolo5 (Jun 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if jumbo garlic tastes different from regular garlic.  I accidently bought a bulb of jumbo garlic, and figure I can cut them up into clove-like pieces to figure out how much to use, but want it to have the same quality flavor that regular garlic will have.  Is there anything wrong with putting it in the fridge, too?

-Tim


----------



## GB (Jun 7, 2006)

Are you possibly refering to elephant garlic? If so, it has a much more mild garlic taste IMO. You can use it the same way you use regular cloves, just use more of it.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Tim, to me it tastes pretty much the same.  
I love to roast the big ones.  It's oh so good!


----------



## auntdot (Jun 7, 2006)

Have seen serveral things called giant garlic.

If it looks like a big garlic head, I would use it as such.  You might want to give it a bit of a taste just to see what it is like.

If not, also give it a taste.

You might find it a real find.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 7, 2006)

Like GB said, elephant garlic (if that is in fact what you have) is more mild than regular garlic. It's a novelty ingredient but I harldy, if ever, use it because of it's flavor. It tastes more like a leek or shallot than it does garlic.


----------



## cloudybutnice (Jun 18, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I love to roast the big ones. It's oh so good!


 
Yes, roasted garlic is excellent.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 18, 2006)

SNPiccolo5 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if jumbo garlic tastes different from regular garlic. I accidently bought a bulb of jumbo garlic, and figure I can cut them up into clove-like pieces to figure out how much to use, but want it to have the same quality flavor that regular garlic will have. Is there anything wrong with putting it in the fridge, too?
> 
> -Tim


 
Don't put garlic in the fridge. Also, '"jumbo" garlic, or "elephant" garlic is actually not garlic, it's a leek. It has a similar, but much more mild taste. If you want garlic, buy garlic, and store it in a cool, dry place.

Kelly


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies... I ended up using regular garlic for my pesto... but chopped up the elephant and tossed it with some pasta and herbs for a snack...  it did have a more mild, but really pleasant, flavor!

-Tim


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 23, 2006)

The giant garlic is good roasted whole and spread on fresh french bread


----------



## BigDog (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey, I just saw what is being talked about here. I was at the grocer, and right in a row they had garlic, jumbo garlic, and elephant garlic. Three distinct rows with three fairly distinct looking heads of garlic . . . . .


----------

